# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Νέα Links...

## nikpet

Επειδή έχω χάσει τη μπάλα...
Έχουν ήδη γίνει ή θα γίνουν στο άμεσα...'Η τουλάχιστον προτάθηκαν να γίνουν...

*Έγιναν και δεν φαίνονται στο nagios...*
B52-Maxfuels
thdim-pikos
tlogic-koem
Billgout-Koem
Maxfuels-Tlogic _(θελει ακομα λιγη δουλεια αλλα βγηκε)_ 

*Παίζουν δοκιμαστικά μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθούν*
B52_3-Spirosco
Billgout-Special
Billgout-Koem (Skorpina Anw dasos)

*Θα γίνουν σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα...*
B52-Billgout 
Tlogic-Nantito

*Διαθέσιμα interfaces για link...*
Stafan 2
argi
litrotis
geosava
Koem (skorpina στο Άνω Δάσος)
cisco (Βοτανικός) 2

*Προτάθηκαν να γίνουν...*
Σπάει το Billgout-Acinonyx (ποιος με ενδιάμεσο τον stean_202 )
Philip633-Stafan (Τελικά θα γίνει Link :: 
ok_computer-argi
geosava-special

Η κυψέλη, τι Links έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα; O ok_computer σκεφτόταν για links με ONikosEimai και argi...
Θα παρακαλούσα να μας ενημερώσουν οι γνώστες επί του θέματος...
 ::  


Ο stafan θα κάνει τίποτα; Έχω την εντύπωση πως έχει δύο ifs που κάθονται και θέλει να κάνει ένα με νότια...

Αν υπάρχει και άλλο Link, και δεν φαίνεται στο nagios, που έχει βγει και έχει σχέση με την περιοχή, ας το κάνει κάποιος Post...

*
b52 
***** edit : αλλαζω οτι φτιαχνεται ...******  ::

----------


## B52

> Επειδή έχω χάσει τη μπάλα...
> Έχουν ήδη γίνει ή θα γίνουν στο άμεσα...'Η τουλάχιστον προτάθηκαν να γίνουν...
> 
> Έγιναν και δεν φαίνονται στο nagios...
> B52-Maxfuels ..... * αυτο εγινε.....*
> thdim-pikos ... *δεν εχω ιδεα*
> B52_3-Spirosco ...*πεζει δοκιμαστικα*
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Billgout

Βάλε επίσης από πλευράς μου και τα:

Billgout - Special: έγιναν επιτυχείς δοκιμές χθες βράδυ και θα σταθεροποιηθεί το Σαββάτο

Billgout - Koem (skorpina): Εκκρεμούν κάτι κεντραρίσματα στα πιάτα.

Αυτά. ελπίζω τη Δυτέρα το δίκτυο να έχει διαφορετική μορφή στα Δυτικά  ::

----------


## nikpet

Έγινε το σχετικό edit στο αρχικό Post ώστε να υπάρχουν κάπου συγκεντρωμένα...

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ενημερωθεί και το nagios με τα links που έχουν ήδη βγει και παίζουν για να έχουμε μία πιο σαφή εικόνα του δυτικού χάρτη της Αττικής;  ::

----------


## dti

Επίσης, καλό είναι να ενημερώνετε και τη nodedb για αυτά που γίνονται τουλάχιστον όταν σταθεροποιούνται. Όσοι έχουν διαγραφεί έστω και χωρίς τη θέλησή τους από τη Nodedb θα πρέπει αν κάνουν νέα καταχώρηση, ώστε να αποτυπωθούν σωστά τα υπάρχοντα links (αναφέρομαι σε koem, Μανώλης, dermanis, grgs, κλπ.).

----------


## spirosco

Μια και ανεφερε το nagios ο nikpet, θυμιζω : http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8435&start=0

Για να ειμστε και λιγο πρακτικοι καλο θα ηταν ο καθε κομβουχος που εχει διαθεσιμα interfaces να εχει κανει πρωτα ενα καλο scan 
και ακομη καλυτερα να το θεσει σε αυτο το topic ωστε να εχουμε ολοι μας υποψιν τα πιθανα σεναρια.

O stafan εχει διαθεσιμα interfaces, δεν ξερω τι κανει ο nantito κι αν υπαρχει καποια πιθανοτητα και για μεταξυ τους link.

Μεσα στα οποια σεναρια υπαρχει και ο litrotis στον προφητη Ηλια Χαιδαριου καθως και ο geosava ο οποιος ηταν να κανει καποιες δοκιμες με special (αν δεν κανω λαθος).

----------


## dti

> O stafan εχει διαθεσιμα interfaces, δεν ξερω τι κανει ο nantito κι αν υπαρχει καποια πιθανοτητα και για μεταξυ τους link.


Μάλλον πρέπει να έχει εμπόδιο ο nantito προς την πλευρά που είναι ο stafan. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το ap του stafan (με ssid awmn-421 ::  λειτουργεί εδώ και καιρό. Ας κάνει ένα scan o nantito...

----------


## tlogic

Με το nantito θα βγει bb link μόλις τελειώσουμε με τον maxfuels.
Εχουμε κάνει δοκιμές και είχαμε πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα.
(-59 σήμα αν θυμάμαι καλα)

----------


## argi

Απο μεριας μου ακόμα δεν έχω δει κάποιον άλλο εκτος απο τον Mauve... αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει και τιποτα... παντος αν υπάρχει διαθεση να διαστηριοποιηθει ο Paravoid μπορεί να αναλάβουμε κάποια απο τα ορφανά links...

Ελπίζω απο δευτερα να έχει επιβεβαιωθεί το link με OK_computer και να προσωρήσουμε... Πάντως απο εξοπλισμό είμαστε στο 85%...

Ελπίζω να προχωρήσουν τα υπόλοιπα σύντομα γιατί ακομα έχω ένα μικρό θεματάκι με την εγκατάσταση στην ταράτσα...

@rg!

----------


## nikpet

Τον keyman δεν τον βλέπει κανείς σας;
Από τη στιγμή που ο mauve έριξε τον κόμβο κάπως πρέπει να ανώσουμε ανατολή και δύση...


Έγινε και το σχετικό edit στο αρχικό....

----------


## Ataraxos

> Τον keyman δεν τον βλέπει κανείς σας;
> Από τη στιγμή που ο mauve έριξε τον κόμβο κάπως πρέπει να ανώσουμε ανατολή και δύση...


koem?  ::

----------


## gormir

Σε αυτά που έχουν γίνει προσθέστε και το gormir - capvar ( απομένει να ρυθμιστεί το routing πολύ πιθανό να γίνει τη Κυριακή αν μπορεί ο cyberfreak )
Και ότι υπάρχει ένα ελεύθερο IF ακόμα για οποίον ενδιαφέρετε

----------


## CyberFreak

Από την μεριά μου οκ. Επίσης μπορούν να βγουν και μερικά νέα γειτονικά links.

----------


## koem

Έχω μιλήσει με τον ONikosEimai για να στρέψει το πιάτο που κοίταζε τον MauVe προς εμένα (μέχρι να του περάσει του Νίκου).

Περιμένω... 



ΑΑΑΑΑ, έχω διαθέσιμο interface στο Δάσος, για geosava, litrotis, B52, και για όποιον άλλο βλέπει το νταμάρι στο Άνω Δάσος...

----------


## B52

@koem : Αυτο το ειδες ?




```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.42.43.65
traceroute to 10.42.43.65 (10.42.43.65), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.10)  0.435 ms  0.514 ms  0.263 ms
 2  ns.maxfuels.awmn (10.42.44.114)  1.704 ms  2.038 ms  3.430 ms
 3  10.42.47.241 (10.42.47.241)  5.251 ms  3.729 ms  4.151 ms
 4  ns.koem.awmn (10.42.43.65)  6.871 ms  7.509 ms  5.803 ms
```

  ::   ::

----------


## B52

η αυτο ?  ::  



```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.46.165.2
traceroute to 10.46.165.2 (10.46.165.2), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.10)  0.190 ms  0.180 ms  0.135 ms
 2  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  0.652 ms  0.835 ms  0.800 ms
 3  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  1.192 ms  1.478 ms  1.272 ms
 4  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)  3.222 ms  5.392 ms  4.742 ms
 5  gw-acinonyx.billgout.awmn (10.2.16.85)  5.148 ms  4.947 ms  2.642 ms
 6  ns.billgout.awmn (10.46.165.2)  4.621 ms  4.744 ms  3.997 ms
```

στα δυτικα το δυκτιο ΦΥΣΑΑΑΑΑΕΙ......  ::

----------


## koem

Υπέροχα... Υπέροχα... Για πες μου τώρα, έχω ένα Cisco 7905G και θέλω να του περάσω SIP image. 


Ξέρεις;

----------


## B52

Ξερω τoν Spirosco .....  ::   ::  
Περα απο την πλακα περναει με tftp server αλλα δεν το εχω κανει ποτε.
Θα ρωτησουμε και θα μαθουμε ομως...

----------


## koem

Τέλεια... In Spirosco we Trust

----------


## spirosco

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6275

----------


## GeoSava

> Μεσα στα οποια σεναρια υπαρχει και ο litrotis στον προφητη Ηλια Χαιδαριου καθως και ο geosava ο οποιος ηταν να κανει καποιες δοκιμες με special (αν δεν κανω λαθος).


Spirosco thanxs που με ανέφερες γιατι δεν είχα προσέξει ότι με είχε αναφέρει ο nikpet.

Aπο μεριάς μου NAI εκκρεμεί ένα test με τον special που αναμένει να το προγραμματίσουμε.....!!! (Με έχει φάει η δουλειά  ::  !!!)

Επίσης έχω συζητήσει και λίγο με τον gRooV αλλά απο μια photo που μου έστειλε βλέπει μάλλον πολύ καλύτερα τον litroti απο εμένα...Ένα scan όποτε θα έχει κάποιο διαθέσιμο if θα μας δείξει καλύτερα.

Βλέπω επίσης το AP του ATIA και μάλλον αυτό το ΣΚ θα κάνω και κάποιες δοκιμές προς τα εκεί...μιας και απο ότι μου είπε έχει διαθέσιμο if .....να δούμε τι μπορούμε να πιάσουμε.

Αυτά για την ώρα.....!!!  ::   ::

----------

